# holidays



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Do the nationals or the banks they work for take a break during the holidays? (do you see it slow down across the board)


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

garylaps said:


> Do the nationals or the banks they work for take a break during the holidays? (do you see it slow down across the board)


They take xmas day off and new years day that's it. They still expect you to get your work complete before its due


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

The reason I ask is that a broker who has dealt with alot of foreclosures told me that they slow down the rate of activity during the holidays. I have seen a drop in work orders over the last week, just wondering if this is nationwide or just my little piece of the world.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Usually it slows down some but not that much. I'm up about 25 percent from last year and we are super busy and looking into adding another crew


----------



## Aspen Ridge Property Pres (Dec 15, 2012)

It definately slows down in December. The banks don't want to kick anyone out when it is Christmas time. Bad publicity. The banks are only closed on the federal holidays but you still have to get your work in on time.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Fannie, Freddie & HUD have a moratorium on foreclosures till after the holidays. Happens every year. Enjoy the break.......


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh hell. I have received work orders due on Christmas Day. 


wmhlc said:


> They take xmas day off and new years day that's it. They still expect you to get your work complete before its due


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

expect it to drop a lot after end of the month


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Dec 18th all evictions and properties to be sold at Sheriff Sales STOP on all Government backed loans (fannie, hud, freddie etc). They will resume the 3rd week of Jan.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

:drink::drink::drink::drink::drink::drink::drink::drink::drink::drink::drink:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Oh hell. I have received work orders due on Christmas Day.


I have too


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

in the past I had 24 hour rush work orders issued on Christmas Eve due Christmas Day. Got chargebacks for not doing them.

Had a townhouse complex unit flood from a prior homeowner cutting out a shower stall to remove. We got the call at 6pm Christmas Eve from a very UPSET emergency call center employee to get there NOW. We went there (1st time at property) to find 4 neighboring units flooded and water running out the front door. The shutoff at the unit was not operational and the City would not shutoff at curb since it would shutoff all the units water supply TILL a licensed plumber AND the fire dept was on site (fire sprinkler would be off till repairs completed). When I called back the emergency call center I got SCREAMED at for disturbing his freakin Christmas... When lets say I ripped him a new butt and told him tough "crap" & get me a written permissiin to pay emergency call fees to plumber and fire dept. He said he would have to get back to me....After an hour we left 4 families out in the cold MN night with floided unusable homes AND the water was still running. Finally 2 days later we were told to BID the cost...laughed and said reassign. Fast forward 16 months--- Service Company got sued for over $400,000 for repairs to the structures AND lost....YES they TRIED to claim on our Ins. policy but we got it blocked AND we bacame a subpeoned witness against the Service Company. 

The punitive damage lawsuits still have not been settled for the pain/suffering.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> in the past I had 24 hour rush work orders issued on Christmas Eve due Christmas Day. Got chargebacks for not doing them.
> 
> Had a townhouse complex unit flood from a prior homeowner cutting out a shower stall to remove. We got the call at 6pm Christmas Eve from a very UPSET emergency call center employee to get there NOW. We went there (1st time at property) to find 4 neighboring units flooded and water running out the front door. The shutoff at the unit was not operational and the City would not shutoff at curb since it would shutoff all the units water supply TILL a licensed plumber AND the fire dept was on site (fire sprinkler would be off till repairs completed). When I called back the emergency call center I got SCREAMED at for disturbing his freakin Christmas... When lets say I ripped him a new butt and told him tough "crap" & get me a written permissiin to pay emergency call fees to plumber and fire dept. He said he would have to get back to me....After an hour we left 4 families out in the cold MN night with floided unusable homes AND the water was still running. Finally 2 days later we were told to BID the cost...laughed and said reassign. Fast forward 16 months--- Service Company got sued for over $400,000 for repairs to the structures AND lost....YES they TRIED to claim on our Ins. policy but we got it blocked AND we bacame a subpeoned witness against the Service Company.
> 
> The punitive damage lawsuits still have not been settled for the pain/suffering.


 
wow what a story! This one reason I do not jump thruoght hops for any of these companies. I mean, they should have double your your normal pay for going out on a hoilday,but you probably didn`t get paid anything.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I typically put my company on vacation over christmas and new year. The headaches are not worth it.......


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> in the past I had 24 hour rush work orders issued on Christmas Eve due Christmas Day. Got chargebacks for not doing them.
> 
> Had a townhouse complex unit flood from a prior homeowner cutting out a shower stall to remove. We got the call at 6pm Christmas Eve from a very UPSET emergency call center employee to get there NOW. We went there (1st time at property) to find 4 neighboring units flooded and water running out the front door. The shutoff at the unit was not operational and the City would not shutoff at curb since it would shutoff all the units water supply TILL a licensed plumber AND the fire dept was on site (fire sprinkler would be off till repairs completed). When I called back the emergency call center I got SCREAMED at for disturbing his freakin Christmas... When lets say I ripped him a new butt and told him tough "crap" & get me a written permissiin to pay emergency call fees to plumber and fire dept. He said he would have to get back to me....After an hour we left 4 families out in the cold MN night with floided unusable homes AND the water was still running. Finally 2 days later we were told to BID the cost...laughed and said reassign. Fast forward 16 months--- Service Company got sued for over $400,000 for repairs to the structures AND lost....YES they TRIED to claim on our Ins. policy but we got it blocked AND we bacame a subpeoned witness against the Service Company.
> 
> The punitive damage lawsuits still have not been settled for the pain/suffering.


That's what they get for hiring idiots who can't think on the fly or understand emergency. 

Great story, greater outcome.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Starbaby you are 100% correct! $24.00 trip charge was all that was paid. This property is still not fixed. Any MN guys work in Eagan this is at Timberline Properties so you have a "headsup". The Service Company brought in a 3rd Party restoration companu called Lewellen Restoration (sp?) who did $1000's of work and not paid a cent and they were sueing everyone for payment. Another cluster****. 

After that there was NEVER an emergency in my book!

Anyway be ready to work Holidays.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Starbaby you are 100% correct! $24.00 trip charge was all that was paid. This property is still not fixed. Any MN guys work in Eagan this is at Timberline Properties so you have a "headsup". The Service Company brought in a 3rd Party restoration companu called Lewellen Restoration (sp?) who did $1000's of work and not paid a cent and they were sueing everyone for payment. Another cluster****.
> 
> After that there was NEVER an emergency in my book!
> 
> Anyway be ready to work Holidays.


How long ago did this happen?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

garylaps said:


> Do the nationals or the banks they work for take a break during the holidays? (do you see it slow down across the board)


Everyone gets breaks except the boots on the ground folks...
You didn't know we're all 24/7/365 drop of the hat run and deal with your emergency...type of people???


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> How long ago did this happen?


Christmas Eve 2010.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

That's a carzy story. That's one thing I like about safeguard they have a high risk department that handle all this weird and crazy one off stuff. They fly somebody that day to the property and they come with a open credit card and let the money fly.

Had one about 2 or 3 years ago and somebody put a shotgun in his mouth and that high risk guy was on the property in like 3 hrs.

Scary safeguard has a department for dealing with dead people inside vacant houses.

had a similar situation like you had and sg told me to do whatever it takes 50k later all done.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> in the past I had 24 hour rush work orders issued on Christmas Eve due Christmas Day. Got chargebacks for not doing them.
> 
> Had a townhouse complex unit flood from a prior homeowner cutting out a shower stall to remove. We got the call at 6pm Christmas Eve from a very UPSET emergency call center employee to get there NOW. We went there (1st time at property) to find 4 neighboring units flooded and water running out the front door. The shutoff at the unit was not operational and the City would not shutoff at curb since it would shutoff all the units water supply TILL a licensed plumber AND the fire dept was on site (fire sprinkler would be off till repairs completed). When I called back the emergency call center I got SCREAMED at for disturbing his freakin Christmas... When lets say I ripped him a new butt and told him tough "crap" & get me a written permissiin to pay emergency call fees to plumber and fire dept. He said he would have to get back to me....After an hour we left 4 families out in the cold MN night with floided unusable homes AND the water was still running. Finally 2 days later we were told to BID the cost...laughed and said reassign. Fast forward 16 months--- Service Company got sued for over $400,000 for repairs to the structures AND lost....YES they TRIED to claim on our Ins. policy but we got it blocked AND we bacame a subpeoned witness against the Service Company.
> 
> The punitive damage lawsuits still have not been settled for the pain/suffering.


 
Thats a hell-of a story, you guys really run in to some crazy stuff..
As far as Christmas the national can work all they want im shutting down like i do every year.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> That's a carzy story. That's one thing I like about safeguard they have a high risk department that handle all this weird and crazy one off stuff. They fly somebody that day to the property and they come with a open credit card and let the money fly.
> 
> Had one about 2 or 3 years ago and somebody put a shotgun in his mouth and that high risk guy was on the property in like 3 hrs.
> 
> ...





SG understands that time is money and to F around like happened in Wannabe's story only leads to vastly higher costs. 


So many of these so called preservation companies lack the ability to learn from history. And as such are destined to repeat history at a huge cost to themselves.


----------



## HARRY304E (Apr 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Fannie, Freddie & HUD have a moratorium on foreclosures till after the holidays. Happens every year. Enjoy the break.......


That's wonderful .:laughing:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have done evictions for Nationals on Christmas Eve, in freezing, blowing rain, and on the first day the Government was open after Christmas, and on New Years Eve, and on January 2nd. But that was before the moritoriums, and the judges and the politicians and the "lets all feel better about this" crowd got touchy feely. Boy that sounded scroogelike, didn't it?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We have done evictions for Nationals on Christmas Eve, in freezing, blowing rain, and on the first day the Government was open after Christmas, and on New Years Eve, and on January 2nd. But that was before the moritoriums, and the judges and the politicians and the "lets all feel better about this" crowd got touchy feely. Boy that sounded scroogelike, didn't it?


So have we. Usually this happens if the trustee sale date was set before a cut off date.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

its been my experience that its quiet as a mouse from turkey day till 1st of the year with a sometimes must do


----------

